# Bumpy rash which has spread over horse.



## Christmas Crumpet (8 January 2010)

Horse came up in a rash at the top of his legs (just above where clip is) and on his tummy last Weds after a day's hunting in the vale on the Tuesday.

The bumps were soft swellings which seemed to stay for a couple of days. I put sudocrem on them and they turned into tiny little scabs which have now gone. 

However he has these tiny little scabs on his back now and up his neck. 

What could this be? I thought it was mud rash originally but it seem strange that its spread all over his body despite not being anywhere near mud!! He is just warm enough in rugs so not sweating.

He is fully clipped and gets groomed regularily!! He has a rug on in and out. Its not rain scald because he's got a neck on his rug and it keeps him very dry. Obviously because it started the day after hunting (in the vale and we were covered in mud) I presumed it was mud rash. The thing is though that he's been out in the snow and is clean as you like. I've put him on NAF Mud-Guard to see if that helps but would just like to know if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## onemoretime (8 January 2010)

Could it be blaine (sp) or sometimes called hives, usually caused by protein.  My mare came out in lumps when I put her on sugarbeet of all things, I stopped giving her it and they went, yet she has been fed sugarbeet ever since I had her I just stopped for the summer as it began to ferment so qucikly in the heat.

Often barley can cause this.  Its just a thought, see what others have to say.


----------



## milliepops (8 January 2010)

Probably not related, but has his feed etc changed at all?  My horse came up in lumps that sound similar when I tried her on big bale haylage last year. Hers started on her neck and tum, then went onto the quarters.


----------



## SDH (8 January 2010)

Could it be an allergic reaction to something - does he have a new rug / recently washed rug on?


----------



## teddyt (8 January 2010)

Bacterial folliculitis?  Basically the horse gets warm and sweat/dirt gets in to hair follicles. Its usually more common under the saddle but can be anywhere. Also most likely to happen after a recent clip but can be at any time.

To prevent/treat make sure horse is warmed up and cooled down properly and slowly. Clean rugs. Clean numnahs. dilute hibiscrub.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (8 January 2010)

His feed hasn't changed at all. Wierd!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (8 January 2010)

Sounds like an allerigic reaction to me(sounds similar to something my boy had back in september). I got the vet to check it out, and she gave him a steroid injection and he was good as new.


----------



## lialls (8 January 2010)

My mare has what sounds like the same thing but i believe my mares to be caused by her sweat,  i have to spounge her off after every ride or else the next day she will hav the rash.  I always groom after riding and remove sweat but this rash always apperars unless i sponge her off.  My vet just said to use an alova cream on it if it gets really bad.


----------



## sonjafoers (8 January 2010)

My mare has something which sounds exactly the same, came up in a rash after hunting on her flank area which has since spread. My vet gave me Malaseb shampoo which I washed the area in every day for 5 days, leaving it on for 5 minutes before rinsing, and it has now gone. She is very susceptible to skin rashes and gets them if she lays on wet bedding or ground or if she sweats and she also gets mud fever, rain scald etc. I have her on Equidermis Plus by Feedmark which definately helps.


----------



## MillbrookSong (8 January 2010)

We somtimes get horses like that at work - we call them protein lumps as its usually an excess of protein in there feed - to counteract it they are fed sulphur


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (9 January 2010)

He only gets fed hay, handful of conditioning cubes and chaff so hardly any protein at all. To be honest it sounds just like what Sfoers horse has. It was a hard day's hunting with lots of galloping about in deep mud, pissing with rain as well. I have just bought a lot more baby oil and gold label mud stuff for next outing although prob. won't be for weeks!!

Just snowed in Dorset so everything is beautiful again!!


----------

